# Anständige Werkstatt zwischen Baden-Baden und Karlsruhe/Ettlingen gesucht



## hömma (6. Oktober 2008)

Tach!

Mein berufsbedingter Umzug aus dem flachen Ruhrpott in diese bergigen Gefilde hier brachte (u.a.) folgende Effekte mit sich:

1. Ich hab mich nach 12 Jahren wieder auf's Bike geschwungen
2. Es macht hier sogar mehr Spaß als in der alten Heimat
3. Nach ein paar Runden am Merkur, Wattkopf und Bernstein musste ich schnell feststellen: Bunt eloxierte Cantis und ne kultige Gummi-Manitou sehen zwar schön aus, taugen aber nix (nach heutigen Maßstäben)
4. Ich hab mir rubbeldiekatz nen neuen Rahmen geschossen und ein paar Parts bestellt, um das Ganze zu einem brauchbaren fahrbaren Untersatz zusammenzuschustern.

Da ich mich hier in der Gegend kaum bis gar nicht auskenne, bräuchte ich jetzt mal einen Tip, welche Schrauberbude ich mit einer so hochkomplexen Aufgabe wie "Steuersatz einpressen" bedenkenlos betrauen kann. Mit anderen Worten: Wo sitzt der Local Dealer eures Vertrauens?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## wookie (6. Oktober 2008)

Hi Martin,

erstmal willkommen in Baden 

in Karlsruhe, Ettlingen und Umgebung gibt es natÃ¼rlich ein paar Bike-LÃ¤den.
Hier welche die mir spontan einfallen, sind natÃ¼rlich noch ein paar mehr.


Maximiliansau: http://www.killer-rad.de/
Ettlingen/Karlsruhe: http://www.bikelager.de
Achtung: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=172980
Ettlingen: http://www.radialettlingen.de/
Ettlingenweier: http://www.pallmann-ettlingen.deâ
Karlsruhe: http://www.Velodrom.org
Karlsruhe: http://www.ratundtat.net

Laden meines Vertrauens ist Killer-Rad. Weil Cannondale-HÃ¤ndler mit sehr guten Schrauber-FÃ¤higkeiten, freundlich und guten Preisen. Leider ist der in Maximiliansau, aber der weg lohnt sich fÃ¼r mich trotzdem.

Und wenn Du mal bei einem GrÃ¼ppchen mitfahren willst, schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=277234

Die kennen schÃ¶ne Trails in der Umgebung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 78298 (6. Oktober 2008)

Tach auch Martin, 

in Rastatt und Umgebung gibt es: 

Kuppenheim http://www.radhaus-kastner.de/

Rastatt  http://www.bikeundrahmen.de/

MÃ¤rz Hans-Peter Zweiradhaus
Weiherstr. 1
76437 Rastatt
07222 985955â


Vielleicht mal auf dem Merkur/Nachtigall/Rote Lache. 

GruÃ RenÃ©


----------



## hömma (6. Oktober 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> erstmal willkommen in Baden


Danke! 


wookie schrieb:


> [*]Ettlingen/Karlsruhe: http://www.bikelager.de
> Achtung: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=172980


Mit dem (in Ettlingen) hab ich auch schon meine durchwachsenen Erfahrungen gemacht.


wookie schrieb:


> Laden meines Vertrauens ist Killer-Rad. Weil Cannondale-Händler mit sehr guten Schrauber-Fähigkeiten, freundlich und guten Preisen. Leider ist der in Maximiliansau, aber der weg lohnt sich für mich trotzdem.


Maximiliansau (geiler Name) scheint laut Google Maps nicht besonders weit weg zu sein. Wohne zwar in Baden-Baden, aber arbeite im Gewerbepark Albtal. Könnte man mal eben mittags vorbeidüsen... Der Name ist vielversprechend!


wookie schrieb:


> Und wenn Du mal bei einem Grüppchen mitfahren willst, schau mal hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=277234
> 
> Die kennen schöne Trails in der Umgebung.


Danke für die Einladung. Hab da schonmal ein wenig rumgeschnüffelt in dem Thread. Ihr scheint ja öfter mal abends am Wattkopf unterwegs zu sein. Würde sich nach der Arbeit natürlich anbieten... Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, ob ich meinen derzeitigen konditionellen und technischen Zustand (ich meine nicht das Bike ) anderen zumuten möchte!




renegade24 schrieb:


> Kuppenheim http://www.radhaus-kastner.de/
> ...
> Vielleicht mal auf dem Merkur/Nachtigall/Rotel Lache.
> ...


An dem Laden bin ich glaub ich schonmal vorbeigeradelt. Liegt doch auf dieser Rheintal-Route (oder so...) Richtung Gernsbach, oder?

Man sieht sich aufm Berch!


----------



## specialist (6. Oktober 2008)

Wenn Du vom Albtal über Busenbach und Kleinsteinbach nach Singen fährst bist du beim cyclesport. 
Dort gibt es den besten Mechaniker überhaupt


----------



## Schwarzspecht (6. Oktober 2008)

specialist schrieb:


> Wenn Du vom Albtal über Busenbach und Kleinsteinbach nach Singen fährst bist du beim cyclesport.
> Dort gibt es den besten Mechaniker überhaupt



Nööö, das bin doch jetzt ich: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=338970&page=2#35

@ hömma
"Ride Your Bike" in KA, Augartenstraße - nicht gerade der MTB-Spezialist, aber solider und preiswerter Schrauber

"Radial" in Ettlingen, netter Laden - Schrauberqualitäten kann ich nicht beurteilen

Ja, und herzlich willkommen im Badischen! Hast's gut erwischt ...


----------



## hömma (8. Oktober 2008)

specialist schrieb:


> Wenn Du vom Albtal über Busenbach und Kleinsteinbach nach Singen fährst bist du beim cyclesport.
> Dort gibt es den besten Mechaniker überhaupt



Wie steht denn der beste Mechaniker aller Zeiten zu böser Internet-Ware? Muss ich mit so Sprüchen wie "Dann frag doch das Internet, ob es dir den Steuersatz einpresst und den Gabelkonus aufschlägt!" rechnen?


----------



## specialist (8. Oktober 2008)

Kann gut sein..alle Läden wollen natürlich, dass die Teile die sie verbauen bei ihnen gekauft wurden. Ist auch eine Garantiesache.
Am besten machst Du eine Anfrage via  Email.
Grüsse specialist


----------



## Landei-Forst (8. Oktober 2008)

hömma schrieb:


> Wie steht denn der beste Mechaniker aller Zeiten zu böser Internet-Ware? Muss ich mit so Sprüchen wie "Dann frag doch das Internet, ob es dir den Steuersatz einpresst und den Gabelkonus aufschlägt!" rechnen?



Hi,

ich habe meine Internet-Rock-Shox bei Velodrom zu einem Festpreis einbauen lassen. Preis weiß ich nicht mehr, war in meinen Augen aber günstig.


----------



## plattfusz (8. Oktober 2008)

Naja, Steuersatzpresse und Konusaufschläger liegen bei mir im Keller rum. Falls alle Stricke reißen.
Sind ca. 12km nördlich von KA


----------



## elPete (9. Oktober 2008)

Wie stehen die von Cyclesport denn zu Fremdrädern/Interneträdern? Ich wohne ca 3km Luftlinie von denen und bin noch auf der Suche nach einer Werkstatt für mein Rad (Radon).
Den Laden hab ich mir schomal angeschaut und war sehr angetan, da mir Beratung und Freundlichkeit der Mitarbeiter doch sehr zugesagt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (10. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du quasi auf dem Parkplatz wohnst geh doch einfach mal rein und frag. Ich verstehe Händler die nur selber verkaufte Bikes in die Werkstatt nehmen sowieso nicht. Schließlich kauft ein zufriedener Werkstattkunde vielleicht sein nächstes Rad da und außerdem zahlt man ja schließlich auch fürs Schrauben. Es wird doch ständig über die niedrigen Margen bei Komponenten gejammert, dann ist es wohl an der Zeit sich mehr als Dienstleister denn als Kaufmann zu verstehen.


----------



## hömma (10. Oktober 2008)

Sehe ich genauso. Wobei das Schrauben an "Fremdrädern" ja auch aus kaufmännischen Gesichtspunkten interessant sein sollte. Zum einen verdient man nunmal Geld damit und zum anderen erweitert man seinen potenziellen Kundenkreis ungemein.

Auch wenn der potenzielle Neukunde vielleicht nicht gleich sein nächstes Bike dort kauft, so wird er aber immer wegen Zubehör, Kleinkram und Kleidung mal vorbeischauen. Gerade letztere kaufen die meisten wohl traditionell nach wie vor "offline".

Näheres kann ich heute Nachmittag berichten, wenn ich dort gewesen bin.


----------



## frenchy (10. Oktober 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Nööö, das bin doch jetzt ich: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=338970&page=2#35
> 
> @ hömma
> "Ride Your Bike" in KA, Augartenstraße - nicht gerade der MTB-Spezialist, aber solider und preiswerter Schrauber
> ...



...nach eigene Erfahrung eher  und TEUER!!!!!!


----------



## Nataschamaus (10. Oktober 2008)

@ hömma, ey
Ich dachte Maximiliansau sei zu weit weg für dich. Das war insgeheim auch gleich mein Tip. Da aber schon der Name gefallen ist und du dem nicht abgeneigt zu sein scheinst, empfehle ich dir den Laden ebenfalls.
KILLER-RAD - fahr hin. Der Mann hat´s verdient. Bei den ganzen " Hobbyschraubern " hier im Umkreis ist der Herr Killer ein echter Lichtblick in dem Sumpf 
Der hat auch Ahnung von der heutigen Technik und kommt nicht mit solchen Sprüchen wie: " ... kommt drauf an, ... muss mal probieren, ... das kann so nicht gewesen sein " oder sonstiger Krampf. Immer diese Ausflüchte von den Ahnungslosen wenn´s dann hinterher verpfuscht ist.
Und keine Angst - der Name ist nicht Programm. Er heisst tatsächlich so.
Sag ihm mal ein Gruß vom Langhaarigen aus Jockgrim. Ich war schon lange nicht mehr bei ihm.
Ist u.a . auch SCOTT und CUBE - Händler.
Un gezz mach datte da hin komms, abba zackich


----------



## hömma (11. Oktober 2008)

So, war gestern aufgrund der Nähe in der Mittagspause bei Cylesport. Sehr freundliche und kompetente Beratung. Da gefräst werden musste (Rahmen alt aber jungfräulich), hat die ganze Sache 30,- anstatt 15,- gekostet (Fräsen, Steuersatz einpressen, Gabelkonus aufschlagen).

Den guten Herrn Killer werd ich in der nächsten Zeit bestimmt auch mal aufsuchen. Morgen eine kleine Abschiedstour für meinen alten Bock (Da stecken nach 15 Jahren ne Menge Erinnerungen drin! ) und dann beginnt die Demontage der benötigten Teile für das neue Gefährt. Ich hoffe, die ganze Geschichte dauert nicht länger als 2 Wochen. Jetzt, wo ich wieder auf den Geschmack gekommen bin, kann ich es kaum abwarten, auch meinen neuen Bike zu sitzen!


----------



## wookie (11. Oktober 2008)

Nataschamaus schrieb:


> Sag ihm mal ein Gruß vom Langhaarigen aus Jockgrim.



und vom herr Unterberg auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialist (11. Oktober 2008)

Sag ich doch, Cyclesport! Wenn Dein Bike fertig ist kannst Du Dich ja mal melden. Ich fahr selten um BAD rum...
Grüsse specialist


----------



## Rebell-78 (12. Oktober 2008)

Hy,

also nach meine Erfahrungen von Kuppenheim ( Kastner) über Ettlingen (Bikelager) bis Pforzheim (Mr. Bike), machte die besten erfahrungen auch beim Cyclesport im Remchingen.

Kastner wurde ich schnell vergessen.


----------



## Rebell-78 (12. Oktober 2008)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> also nach meine Erfahrungen von Kuppenheim ( Kastner) über Ettlingen (Bikelager) bis Pforzheim (Mr. Bike), machte die besten erfahrungen auch beim Cyclesport im Remchingen.
> 
> Kastner wurde ich schnell vergessen.



Und die im Rastatt auch


----------



## hömma (12. Oktober 2008)

Also Bikes haben wohl doch eine Seele...

Die angekündigte Abschiedstour für mein altes Bike dauerte keine 200m, da musste ich wieder zurück, weil der Freilauf nicht mehr wollte. Nachdem ich ewig brauchte, um überhaupt die alte Kassette runter zu bekommen und meine entnervte Freundin neu zu motivieren, verrichtete der alte Bock doch wieder seinen Dienst. Er schien es mir wohl übel genommen zu haben, dass ich ihn in den Ruhestand schicke bzw. gegen ein neues Bike austausche. War auf jeden Fall ein passender Anlass, meiner Freundin zu erklären, warum man einem Bike soviel Aufmerksamkeit widmen sollte...

Aber BTT: Ihr solltet immer genau überlegen, in wessen Hände ihr euer geliebtes Bike gebt. Es wird es euch danken!!


----------



## markka777 (13. Oktober 2008)

radhaus kastner scheint die meinungen zu spalten, ich habe dort sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht... ich glaub am besten du schaust dir alle mal an und entscheidest wem du dein bike anvertrauen willst...


----------



## hömma (20. Oktober 2008)

Cylesport bekommt von mir jetzt auch ein ganz klares 

Hatte mein Bike heute zum dritten Mal (!!!) da. Die ersten beiden Male war es wie schon geschrieben wegen Steuerrohr und Tretlager ausfräsen. Heute musste ich dann nochmal hin, weil sich meine selbsteingeschlagene Kralle im Gabelschaft rundgedreht hat und dadurch eine richtig schöne tiefe Sollbruchstelle in den Schaft geschnitten hat. Da ich weder die Schraube noch die Kappe abbekam, um an die Kralle zu kommen und nicht noch mehr Schaden anrichten wollte, bin ich also kurzerhand da hin.

Die Jungs konnten mir zum Glück direkt helfen, indem sie die Kralle nach oben eek wieder ausschlugen. Glücklicherweise hatte ich provisorisch genügend Spacer verbaut, sodass man den beschädigten Gabelschaft kürzen konnte. Dann rubbeldiekatz ne neue Kralle eingetrieben und den Steuersatz eingestellt. Das Ganze hat sehr faire 5 Euro gekostet (3 Euro Reparatur, 2 Euro neue Kralle). Wie bis jetzt jedes Mal hab ich auch diesmal wieder was im Ladenlokal gekauft.


----------



## specialist (21. Oktober 2008)




----------



## amerryl (11. April 2009)

nicht gerade zwischen BAD und KA aber haben mir heute 
mal wieder das Wochenende gerettet, nachdem es mir
gestern den Freilauf zerlegt hat.

Gaiser Bikeshop in Baiersbronn/Mitteltal 

super sortiert immer wieder erstaunlich, was sie alles da haben.


----------

